
Why Is Concurrent Programming Hard? - dimitrov
https://stefan-marr.de/2014/07/why-is-concurrent-programming-hard/
======
lincpa
Using `The Pure Function Pipeline Data Flow`, Concurrent Programming is very
easy and natural.

[The Pure Function Pipeline Data
Flow]([https://github.com/linpengcheng/PurefunctionPipelineDataflow](https://github.com/linpengcheng/PurefunctionPipelineDataflow))

~~~
dimitrov
Unreal, I recall seeing this a while back but I forgot to bookmark it and
couldn't find it again. I really think that the actor model and functional
pipelines are the correct way to do concurrency in most software these days.
The actor model can be used to encapsulate mutable state when needed and
functional pipelines otherwise.

